
Facebook IDOR 2017: Page Role Team - raushanrajjj
http://thesecuritynews.com/project/facebook-page-role-team
======
brudgers
Curious if thesecuritynews is your website.

~~~
raushanrajjj
yes

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, _thesecuritynews.com_ might make a good 'Show HN'.
Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
raushanrajjj
thanks for the info

